# Honest Opinions on blue/red crowntail?



## Jessa24

Hey...so to be clear I am not really thinking about showing him and I am not even sure about breeding him. I just wanted some honest opinions on him other than the typical "oh he's cute." I am not sure if he's at full flare in the pics. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

He is a great Betta. I am not a fan of Blues and CTs but that one is great.


----------



## homegrown terror

the shape and spacing of the rays in his tail are very nice, if he's not fully grown yet he MIGHT end up being a cross-ray. his dorsal and anal fins are pretty messy though, and his color pattern screams "pet store." overall he's a beautiful fish, but IMO not breeding material.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Pet wise as long as his personality is great he is awesome.


----------



## Jessa24

He is so friendly and funny so I would say he has a great personality.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would rather have an Ulgly fish with great personality rather than a colorful one with personality. You got the best of both worlds.


----------



## emeraldmaster

As a guy obsessed with the CTs, I see a beautiful fish that, yes has a messy anal and dorsal fin, has what i believe to be an amazing tail fin. I love how the blue on his fins melts into red, but i wish that it would on the dorsal too. And the red pectorals stand out, which i see as a good thing. He doesn't appear to have the 180* spread like is prefered, but definately at least 70*! good fish!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

His tank looks great too.


----------



## polukoff

He has nice web reduction, but he is a round tail betta as far as form.


----------



## Jessa24

He's a round tail? He's not a crowntail?


----------



## emeraldmaster

He IS a crowntail, he just also has roundtail in him.


----------



## Jessa24

Hmm...interesting.


----------



## emeraldmaster

they are like us, we have so many races of people in us that we are mutts (german and brittish in my case). Just think of the different betta types like you would think of people types and it makes more sense.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Why is this in the show section? Thought this area to discuss shows and show quality fish.

He is a pet quality fish. Barely super delta in spread though he does have good length giving him some balance. He is also blue with a very bad red wash.


----------



## Jessa24

First off you don't have to be rude or nasty because my fish isn't "show quality" as if that makes him any less of a betta because he isn't oh so perfect. If you don't have anything constructive to say without being rude keep your comments to yourself. Your behavior is uncalled for and filled with ignorance.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Jessa24 said:


> First off you don't have to be rude or nasty because my fish isn't "show quality" as if that makes him any less of a betta because he isn't oh so perfect. If you don't have anything constructive to say without being rude keep your comments to yourself. Your behavior is uncalled for and filled with ignorance.


This should have been posted in another section of the forum. I finished 3rd over all last year so hardly speak from ignorance. I have more bettas in my house on any given day then most people here will have in their life time. I'm sure he is a wonderful pet. In case you missed it, this is for SHOW bettas. This post needs to go elsewhere. This area is for those seriously interest in the showing of bettas.. and all the pet posts will just make people stop coming to this area as it is not being taken serious.

Sorry if you think I am rude. I am blunt and to the point. It is irritating to have people in this section showing pet shop bettas and griping because there is no place to show them. And you asked for an opinion. You want your pet shop buddies to say you have a beautiful fish.. post elsewhere. You want the opinion of one who shows you got it. You want me to get more detailed in my evaluations of him and why he does not belong here? I was nice considering what you asked for.


----------



## hannah16

Please excuse the not so nice comments.

For a petstore betta, I think he's lovely. His rays are long but a bit messy, not as bad as they could be. Personally, he's a beautiful pet, not for breeding or showing. He may have from from one of those mass breeders that don't care about their fish.. But congrats on him <3


----------



## babystarz

I agree about the red wash... it'll take several generations to breed that out so that it stops showing up. You'd be better off starting with no red wash in the parents or grandparents. That way whatever your goal is, you won't have to deviate from it to focus on the red wash for such a large amount of time. You don't want to drive yourself nuts over something that is easily avoided in the beginning. I ended up not using any of the fry I bought from a breeder in my breeding program because they showed too much red wash. It just wasn't worth the time and energy needed to correct it for me. Plus, babies with red wash are not going to be popular with buyers, meaning you'd probably have to end up selling to a pet store, where they won't be well taken care of.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have to say that I agree that this section should be strictly for show fish, not petstore fish. This is a section where members can discuss shows, show fish, show standards and stuff like that. No one is saying anything bad about petstore fish. All mine except 3 came from Petsmart and I love them all equally.


----------



## Olympia

This is in the show section of the forum so you are going to get the opinion from someone who is showing their fish and knows their stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I agree with someone being full on there evaluatipn and pointing out faults. But I love his looks. Carter is a pet store fish that is bad quality too.


----------



## Basement Bettas

He is a lovely fish and in much better condition than often found at the pet shops. The red wash fault for me makes him very flashy for you. However.. it was asked.. 
I just wanted some honest opinions on him other than the typical "oh he's cute."

He is not show quality. No need to go into detail why as he is a good find. I'd just enjoy him. If you want to learn more about what we look at and develop an eye for faults, I review nice fish sold on AB and point out what makes them good.. as well as where they need work in the coming generations. Just do a search and like the page. And you are welcome to ask questions if you don't understand or need more clarity.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I dont get why people ask for honest opinions then get upset when someone does just that?


----------



## hannah16

ChoclateBetta said:


> I dont get why people ask for honest opinions then get upset when someone does just that?


I believe she got upset because the honest opinion was in someone elses opinion "Blunt" but to most everyone else was very rude.

There is a way to give an opinion in a respectful manner.


----------



## registereduser

I think the critique and blunt opinion was fine. 

It was the attitude of "get out of this thread we don't like your mutt fish dirtying up our beautiful show fish forum" that was totally uncalled for. :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Ooh. Thanks for explaning.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Do High Quality Fighters Belong is Show Thread?


----------



## Basement Bettas

choclatebetta said:


> i dont get why people ask for honest opinions then get upset when someone does just that?


ditto...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That was a real question of mine.


----------



## Basement Bettas

registereduser said:


> I think the critique and blunt opinion was fine.
> 
> It was the attitude of "get out of this thread we don't like your mutt fish dirtying up our beautiful show fish forum" that was totally uncalled for. :roll:


What is uncalled for is having an entire forum to make these request. But no.. you come in to the SHOW fish section and want your pet shop fish evaluated then don't like what you hear. And then I'm rude because I tick off the faults and am annoyed people can't respect this ONE section for what it was set up for. To discuss SHOW fish and SHOWING fish.


----------



## hannah16

Basement Bettas said:


> What is uncalled for is having an entire forum to make these request. But no.. you come in to the SHOW fish section and want your pet shop fish evaluated then don't like what you hear. And then I'm rude because I tick off the faults and am annoyed people can't respect this ONE section for what it was set up for. To discuss SHOW fish and SHOWING fish.


Why not just point them into the right direction??

"This is my opinion on your fish, but next time post it in this section."

I think that would have been a better reply.


----------



## Basement Bettas

hannah16 said:


> I believe she got upset because the honest opinion was in someone elses opinion "Blunt" but to most everyone else was very rude.
> 
> There is a way to give an opinion in a respectful manner.


Critiquing fish is what I do. I don't have all day. I take the best of AB and I run through their good and bad points on my facebook page and I do it all the time. There is no way in print to sugar coat your fish has faults. And from a breeders eye evaluations are going to be critical.

If you don't want to hear the bad PLEASE go some where else and get your fish evaluated.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

This is a Family Friendly Forum. We ALL should be nice to eachother.


----------



## Basement Bettas

ChoclateBetta said:


> That was a real question of mine.


I'd like to know why people ask then gripe at what they get too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It may just its not what they ecpected. I know Carter is far from Perfect. But I still love him.


----------



## Basement Bettas

ChoclateBetta said:


> This is a Family Friendly Forum. We ALL should be nice to eachother.


Then you might start being nice to me. If you enjoy the fish that is all that is needed. My evaluation in no way diminishes the value of it as a companion. If you want an evaluation of your fish.. pet or show.. then don't complain when you are told the faults. The header to this section says show fish. The standard is going to be much higher here. I should not have to tell someone to post in another section because their feelings may get hurt. Either they want an evaluation based on show standards or they don't.


----------



## Basement Bettas

ChoclateBetta said:


> It may just its not what they ecpected. I know Carter is far from Perfect. But I still love him.


I should hope so. He is beautiful. Just in a different way. I do not mean to hurt anybodies feelings. But if asked to evaluate a fish based on show standards I do no one justice glossing over faults. It does not give credibility to me as a breeder either. 

Sorry for ruffled feathers.. just make sure you want want you ask for.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Am I being mean to you? Show standards dont always mean there the best Betta. Waht you think of your fish matter. I would expect Carter to be shown to be bad quality.


----------



## inareverie85

I agree that this section should be for show fish. I am very active in betta facebook groups, but I rarely come here any more because I don't feel this forum really offers what I need anymore. There is precious little serious discussion on showing or breeding, and the few threads in those sections that do have merit are drowned out by the multitudes of threads where people get angry because they are told not to breed or show their fish. It's one extreme or the other, really: a little good information from a few who think they know everything (not everyone here, but some) or a bunch of bad information/whining from those who haven't bothered to educate themselves at all on the subject. (I have my issues with both, as I think that there is more than one way to skin a cat, but I take more issue with the easily-offended individuals. 

Breeders and showers are not elitist jerks. But they are blunt. In the most ideal sense, a breeder or shower should seek to bring out and display the best elements of the species (and to make it even better). Unless you are incredibly experienced, know what to look for, and are willing to raise, feed, and rehome many EXTRA generations of fish to arrive at the desired result, pet store fish are not generally recommended to breed within showing rings. 

Honestly, when I initially read Sherolyn's posts, I didn't take them to be rude in tone at all. To me, they seemed confused, actually, as to why the thread is here. That's really all she said, anyway. I guess I was rude in silently agreeing with her, and wondering the same thing myself.

As to talking with one another in here, I am of the opinion that the best way to have a dialogue with someone about something you don't know is to put in a little effort beforehand. Don't know about showing bettas? Look it up. It's all over the place if you just use your friendly neighborhood Google. Educate yourself a little bit, and then maybe you won't get so angry when your questions get answered in a way that you don't like. And instead of the "Evaluate my Fish!" threads (that you see in almost every other section of the site), there will be more discussion on actual shows, actual show standards, show results, and conditioning for shows. 

Yes, all of our fish are lovely pets and should be appreciated no matter how well they'd place in shows. 

But there are many other places in this forum to show that sort of unconditional love and appreciation.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

But Google does not always lead to good sources. They were asking about there Betta. They are new here and still learning the proper sections.


----------



## inareverie85

I can understand that. I'm not pointing fingers at the OP, necessarily. 

I am more or less agreeing with the sentiments that Sherolyn and a few others have already stated - mainly that this forum is much more friendly to the very new or casual betta keeper and doesn't offer much for the more experienced ones. This is especially true when the sections of the forum are of questionable integrity.

As to the Google comment, my point was more toward educating oneself rather than emphasizing the use of google. Though if you do type in "betta show standards" in Google, the very first result is excellent.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The OP might have though Show Bettas meant showing your Bettas.


----------



## MSG

*Bettas that are entered into "Shows" are on a ENTIRELY different level.*

Petstore bettas vs Show Bettas 

It's like comparing a work horse to a race horse. 
Or a mixed breed dog to a purebreed show dog.
Or instant coffee to freshly roasted artisan coffee.

There's plenty of information out there regarding "Show Quality" bettas. Not many I would consider reliable sources of info because anyone can create a website & claim to be, "The BEST breeder in the WORLD." 

The betta enthusiasts who actually participate in these sanctioned betta "shows" dedicate an ENORMOUS amount of time & money to IMPROVE the best features of their breeders. 

Have respect for the opinion of someone who's actually PROVEN themselves & take the time to respond to your questions. 

I rather get honest answer than being lied to for the sake of being nice. 

You can only improve once know where you ACTUALLY stand & what to look out for. 


Do more research. VERIFY sources of information you come across in your "googling". Wikipedia is not a reliable source of information to base your argements on. 

It takes thorough KNOWLEDGE of the show standards of each specific breed & a discerning eye to notice the subtle flaws.
The time & dedication that BasementB has invested to improve the species overall is admirable.

I don't mind the bluntness. It's the TRUTH unfiltered. 

The way it should be.

Enjoy the rest of the evening & happy new year to all.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Pet Store Bettas are still great.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Anything I am affiliated with will have plenty of info on the show side of bettas. I have put out my facbook page. Just be a fan and you will get plenty of education. I am part of a new website and forum where the entire purpose is to have everything betta in one place. Most of it is geared to breeding and showing, but we do have articles on just having these fish as pets. And there is a section on wilds that will be developed. Got a nice forum and we hang out on chat many nights. If you want education it is not hard to find. And my work should turn up and most any search.

And it is not difficult to navigate this forum. You land on a page with all kinds of categories. When you choose the one title SHOW you should expect something a bit different. On a poodle or any other "breed" anything forum if you see the title SHOW you know darn well there is going to be a higher standard. Your beloved pet probably will not compete well against any animal bred specifically to a standard with the show ring in mind. I have owned many Afghan hounds of show breeding but faults made them pets. Bred like a King.. but faulty non the less. When one with proven success in the show area gives feedback on the fish it is from the show ring point of view. That is what this section is for. "Great" is in the eye of the beholder. I did not judge against how great that fish would be as a pet but against a measurable standard. Great pets are very different from great show fish. Only one belongs in this section of this forum.


----------



## DiiQue

I don't think anyone disagrees with the ACTUAL assessment of the fish when posted in this specific section. I think people post here because they WANT to get the honest and truthful opinion from those with more knowledge and if lucky, someone of BB's caliber. It's just that it doesn't sit well when you are told "why is this even here, etc., etc" (the rest of the 90% of the reply given). 

How are budding breeders or people who are considering of being a breeder get the help of more experienced ones if they are basically told - get out of here. 

I enjoy BB's assessments, especially on Facebook. I first take a look at the betta she chose, do an assessment myself and compare notes to see how close (mostly, how wrong I was) when I start reading her critique. I WANT to learn from her and probably everyone else who goes to this section.

Just throwing out an idea - what if a new section was created - BETTA CRITIQUES or something like that. People can post and hopefully the breeders can browse as well when they have time and give their honest input. This way, like was mentioned earlier, the SHOW section can remain just that. =)

Anyways, peace everyone and have a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Basement Bettas

ChoclateBetta said:


> The OP might have though Show Bettas meant showing your Bettas.


one must have a show quality betta to show


----------



## ChoclateBetta

This is a new person that might not have known that.


----------



## Basement Bettas

DiiQue said:


> I don't think anyone disagrees with the ACTUAL assessment of the fish when posted in this specific section. I think people post here because they WANT to get the honest and truthful opinion from those with more knowledge and if lucky, someone of BB's caliber. It's just that it doesn't sit well when you are told "why is this even here, etc., etc" (the rest of the 90% of the reply given).
> 
> How are budding breeders or people who are considering of being a breeder get the help of more experienced ones if they are basically told - get out of here.
> 
> I enjoy BB's assessments, especially on Facebook. I first take a look at the betta she chose, do an assessment myself and compare notes to see how close (mostly, how wrong I was) when I start reading her critique. I WANT to learn from her and probably everyone else who goes to this section.
> 
> Just throwing out an idea - what if a new section was created - BETTA CRITIQUES or something like that. People can post and hopefully the breeders can browse as well when they have time and give their honest input. This way, like was mentioned earlier, the SHOW section can remain just that. =)
> 
> Anyways, peace everyone and have a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


problem is most will not be for fish headed for the shows. Only so many pet shop reviews a serious breeder will field before just walking away.

I asked why because I see the fish.. see all the "he's beautiful" posts and no one has a clue. And considering how my reviews were received, we have a bunch that just wants to hear they have a great betta.. and from a pet shop to boot. These types of posts do not belong here. I am logical and like straight lines with all the dots connected. So only wanting warm and fuzzy evaluations do not belong in a section where faults are to be pointed out so improvement can be made in the next generation. Or you can determine if your fish will be worth showing.


----------



## inareverie85

I can sort of understand the confusion.

But then I think about it more, and I sort of don't at the same time. 

When someone thinks of showing dogs, cats, or horses, they are immediately aware that there is a distinction between show pets and regular pets. You don't just pick up a pup from the pound and then enter it into a show.

But for fish, I guess, there is no such understanding? ~_~


----------



## Basement Bettas

A SERIOUS bugging breeder would not get huffy about being told they had a pet. And they probably would not be here. If all your experience is with pet bettas, this should be an area to show you what else is out there. Other tail types, perfecting form and color. And yes they show fish. Can answer the how's and when's. Copping an attitude about being told you have a pet will not a breeder make. Calling me mean and rude when you just got a hint of truth also does not speak to one being serious about anything other then stirring the pot.


----------



## DiiQue

Basement Bettas said:


> A SERIOUS bugging breeder would not get huffy about being told they had a pet. And they probably would not be here. If all your experience is with pet bettas, this should be an area to show you what else is out there. Other tail types, perfecting form and color. And yes they show fish. Can answer the how's and when's. Copping an attitude about being told you have a pet will not a breeder make. Calling me mean and rude when you just got a hint of truth also does not speak to one being serious about anything other then stirring the pot.


I'll probably get slammed (be gentle guys).. but you also have to consider the young audience we have here. I'm not saying age is the factor for everything... heck I was surprised at how young MO is -D I could have sworn he was in his mid-late 20's/30's by reading his posts when I first joined). But a lot of the initial bad reaction is probably a result of the younger crowd not understanding where you are coming from.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

inareverie85 said:


> I can sort of understand the confusion.
> 
> But then I think about it more, and I sort of don't at the same time.
> 
> When someone thinks of showing dogs, cats, or horses, they are immediately aware that there is a distinction between show pets and regular pets. You don't just pick up a pup from the pound and then enter it into a show.
> 
> But for fish, I guess, there is no such understanding? ~_~


Maybe this forum needs a sticky that explains the purpose of the "Show forum" and provides guidelines regarding what is appropriate for posting here. 



DiiQue said:


> ... Just throwing out an idea - what if a new section was created - BETTA CRITIQUES or something like that. People can post and hopefully the breeders can browse as well when they have time and give their honest input. This way, like was mentioned earlier, the SHOW section can remain just that. =) ....


Could people do this in the Betta Pictures forum? :hmm: Maybe they could just title the thread something like "CT Critique Wanted?"


----------



## Olympia

To me "honest opinion" seems the same..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Basement Bettas

Olympia said:


> To me "honest opinion" seems the same..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Honest from what eyes? Honest from people that like bettas or a breeder with winning at shows in mind? If you want an HONEST opinion here then you can't gripe about being told the faults of your fish or it is no more than pet quality. How much can I tone down " you have a pet"?


----------



## registereduser

DiiQue said:


> I'll probably get slammed (be gentle guys).. but you also have to consider the young audience we have here. I'm not saying age is the factor for everything... heck I was surprised at how young MO is -D I could have sworn he was in his mid-late 20's/30's by reading his posts when I first joined). But a lot of the initial bad reaction is probably a result of the younger crowd not understanding where you are coming from.


This ^^^

I could not care less about beta quality show or pet. I like what I like. BasementBetta was the first to cop attitude, not about the fish but about placement of a post. WTH?
I buy from breeders on this forum and now I have more info as to which breeders I will not be doing business with in the future ;-)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

registereduser said:


> This ^^^
> 
> I could not care less about beta quality show or pet. I like what I like. BasementBetta was the first to cop attitude, not about the fish but about placement of a post. WTF?
> 
> I buy from breeders on this forum and now I have more info as to which breeders I will not be doing business with in the future ;-)


As I suggested in another post, maybe this forum needs a sticky that explains the purpose of the "Show forum" and provides some guidelines for it. 

I have a lot of friends who are dog breeders. They tend to get right to business, and state their opinions straightfowardly and concisely. I think all of them would have had pretty much the same reaction, if asked how a petshop dog compared to the breed standard. (In fact, I can picture many of them saying something like _"It doesn't compare. Why are you here?"_)  That doesn't make them bad people. They are, in fact, good people and good breeders. They used to evaluating dogs who are close to the breed standard. So when they see a dog that's so far from what they're used to evaluating, to them, it's in a whole different category. (It's as if you're asking them to compare an apple to an orange, simply because they're both fruit. :lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree that we need a sticky stating the purpose of the show section. We'll see what we can do.


----------



## Basement Bettas

registereduser said:


> This ^^^
> 
> I could not care less about beta quality show or pet. I like what I like. BasementBetta was the first to cop attitude, not about the fish but about placement of a post. WTH?
> I buy from breeders on this forum and now I have more info as to which breeders I will not be doing business with in the future ;-)


It was not an attitude. People should have more common sense. I have a lot going on. Besides the fish and their upkeep I have a new site and FB page, my old FB page, my old web site and blog. And I try to pop into other forums and educate. I do not have a lot of time and get right to the point. And seems the OP's are not the gripers either. The education you got with my comments is pet quality fish do not belong in discussion of show fish. If I had an attitude I would have listed EVERY fault in those fish just to prove something. But for what purpose? To really hurt someone? And as was stated.. ANYONE breeding for a show will will give you the same WTF answer when presented with pet quality and asked to measure it against the higher show standard. 

If you can care less about the quality or show potential of fish then you don't, or should not, have anything to say in this part of the forum. Got a ton of other places your opinion will be valued. And trust me.. I will not miss your business.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

There is such thing as honest and nice.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> I agree that we need a sticky stating the purpose of the show section. We'll see what we can do.


How about making this thread a forum that only certain posters can post in. I have seen this on other boards. You have to have a special admin permission to post under certain topics.

That way the elite breeder's group with just a little valuable time to spare from their own forums won't be bothered! ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The Admins not here that much.


----------



## DiiQue

registereduser said:


> How about making this thread a forum that only certain posters can post in. I have seen this on other boards. You have to have a special admin permission to post under certain topics.
> 
> That way the elite breeder's group with just a little valuable time to spare from their own forums won't be bothered! ;-)


IMHO this would defeat the purpose of this entire forum... While I am not a breeder now, I do plan to in the future and i find being able to interact directly with the more experienced folks around here very useful and informative. 

I'm all for the sticky suggestion though.


----------



## Hijae

hes a young crowntail dobble rays


----------



## registereduser

DiiQue said:


> IMHO this would defeat the purpose of this entire forum... While I am not a breeder now, I do plan to in the future and i find being able to interact directly with the more experienced folks around here very useful and informative.
> 
> I'm all for the sticky suggestion though.


Then you would apply for and get access to the forum. easy peasy ;-)

It's pretty obvious on a daily basis that not many newbs read the stickies.


----------



## Basement Bettas

registereduser said:


> That way the elite breeder's group with just a little valuable time to spare from their own forums won't be bothered! ;-)


This is not to be an elite breeders group. However, it should be taken serious by everyone and respected as yet another area of the hobby. And you need to grow up and stop just causing trouble. None of the cheap shots bother me one way or another, none of them will affect my goals or the fish I produce, none will make me give a bad [in show terms] fish a good review.. and you just make yourself look a fool. This area was created to give most people who have no idea about showing bettas a chance to see up close what it is. You have no right to take that away from those truly interested. If it is not your thing then should respect those that may be interested and allow this one section to be what it was set up for. And stop posts and thinking you are going to make me feel bad. Some people appreciate the time I do take. You obviously do not.. so go to another section since you really are not interested in show fish..


----------



## registereduser

I was making suggestions for everyone to be happy.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

registereduser said:


> How about making this thread a forum that only certain posters can post in. I have seen this on other boards. You have to have a special admin permission to post under certain topics.
> 
> That way the elite breeder's group with just a little valuable time to spare from their own forums won't be bothered! ;-)


I disagree with limiting access to this forum. I am not a breeder - but I'm interested in all this, and I'm learning. If I am prohibited from posting here, then I won't be able to ask questions. The same applies to others who want to learn. And what about people who want to become involved with showing? If they're denied access to this forum, they'd lose out on a valuable source of information!

I'm new to both Bettas and this forum - but I very much appreciate that people, on ALL the forums of this site, have taken the time to answer my naive questions. 

A lot of people in this world might simply have said, "Go figure it out on your own." But that hasn't happened here - in ANY forum on this site. Whether my questions were about bloating, tail biting, genetics or breeding, I've always received well-thought-out, quality answers.

I do understand why access to the Classifieds forum requires 100+ posts. But I would hate to see access to other forums limited to a particular group of people.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

DiiQue said:


> IMHO this would defeat the purpose of this entire forum... While I am not a breeder now, I do plan to in the future and i find being able to interact directly with the more experienced folks around here very useful and informative.
> 
> I'm all for the sticky suggestion though.


Dramaqueen has posted a sticky: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124114


----------



## registereduser

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> I disagree with limiting access to this forum. I am not a breeder - but I'm interested in all this, and I'm learning. If I am prohibited from posting here, then I won't be able to ask questions. The same applies to others who want to learn. And what about people who want to become involved with showing? If they're denied access to this forum, they'd lose out on a valuable source of information!


You wouldn't be denied access as long as you want to actually show/learn to show bettas and not just ask for your pet store fish to be critiqued. 

Just tired of seeing kids made to feel bad.


----------



## dramaqueen

This section was created so that people can learn about showing bettas and everything pertaining to shows and showing. We don't want to limit access to it because we want people to be able to learn from it. What we want is to eliminate is posts where people want petstore bettas measured by the same stsndards as show bettas. I know that my bettas would fall seriously short of show standards but are perfect pets. Those of you with petstore fish, enjoy your fish and let them be the pets they were meant to be and don't measure them by show standards.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have seen 3 or 4 of those judging threads. All of them not show worthy.


----------



## Hijae

your picture looks like funny and nice. Did you take this picture?


----------



## Hallyx

Olympia said:


> To me "honest opinion" seems the same..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, Olympia, it should be a tautology, but is too often an oxymoron. ;-}


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Hijae said:


> your picture looks like funny and nice. Did you take this picture?


 Me?


----------



## Basement Bettas

registereduser said:


> Just tired of seeing kids made to feel bad.


Don't recall the OPs making the stink but others that jumped on the band wagon. They are the ones that should feel bad for just making trouble. This section was being used for other than its intent and I called attention to it. No big deal. If it is you are on the wrong section of this forum. Even kids should be able to handle correction with out hurt feelings. If they can't gonna be a rough road thru life.


----------



## Hijae

Why dumbo and black orchid arent whowable?


----------



## inareverie85

There just aren't classes for them in the IBC. Some of the judges have mentioned a desire to add more classes, possibly one for orchids, but it takes time to do these things.

And if there isn't a class for the fish's specific color type, then they are either placed in whatever color division they best fit in to (though they probably have severe faults for that division), or they are simply not showable outside of Form and Finnage. That's how it goes.

Right now, Orchids would be shown in the Blacks, but since they have so much blue, they'd be a severely faulted black fish and not place well at all. If they had their own class though, they'd show much better.


----------



## Hijae

ChoclateBetta said:


> Me?


 yes, I like live plants, but I cant fin here in new york. This picture looks nice and wild. Do you know where can I find elodea in new york or some breeders from here? I think I am the only one here


----------



## Basement Bettas

Hijae said:


> Why dumbo and black orchid arent whowable?


Black orchid is a bad black fish. a black fish should have no other color.. so the orchid pattern is a fault. the came about trying to get fertile females. So you would hope for some really good black fish with the orchids in your spawns.

The dumbos have one fin grossly out of proportion to the other fins. A show betta is all about symetry. Now breed the other fins to be in proportion and you are back in business.. but that might be a bit much.


----------

